# Best low carb food for a diabetic cat



## NinjaPony (25 June 2013)

Having found out that his Hills diet is not low carb at all and full of crap, I want to change my cat over to a low carb wet food, can anyone recommend a good food? I'm going to have to be very careful about switching as I don't want a hypoglaecemic episode.... Anyone else with a pesky diabetic?! It's such a shame as he is not overweight and was only 6 when diagnosed


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (25 June 2013)

Buthcer's Classic. It has no carbs/cereals at all and is low in sugar as far as I'm aware. 

You can get it in pets at home or sainsburys. 

My 2 cats have been on it for a few months and look far healthier than they ever did on biscuits!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (25 June 2013)

*Butcher's

Should add mine arn't diabetic, but I was worried they were going to head that way, so switched them and they devour it every time!


----------



## Antw23uk (25 June 2013)

The best diet you could put your cat on is the RAW/ BARF diet and a company like Natural Instinct is a good starting point as they take the 'guess work' out of it.
We have had our boys on it for two years now and I would NEVER put them back on any type of commercial cat food ever again.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 June 2013)

I've been considering lily's kitchen for my cat as I like the ingredients- all their cat food is grain free which should help my cat, and the carb content is very low, plus all the meat is "real" as opposed to ground meal etc. Has anyone fed that to their cat? Cost isn't an issue because his Hills is already expensive, and crap!
I'm wary of a RAW diet as I know nothing about it, and as he's been so ill the last thing I want is him to end up with salmonella. I know people have had good results though so its worth considering.


----------



## Antw23uk (26 June 2013)

NinjaPony said:



			I've been considering lily's kitchen for my cat as I like the ingredients- all their cat food is grain free which should help my cat, and the carb content is very low, plus all the meat is "real" as opposed to ground meal etc. Has anyone fed that to their cat? Cost isn't an issue because his Hills is already expensive, and crap!
I'm wary of a RAW diet as I know nothing about it, and as he's been so ill the last thing I want is him to end up with salmonella. I know people have had good results though so its worth considering.
		
Click to expand...

Please do a bit of research because it really will be the best thing you will ever do for your cat and health issues will seriously decrease and even become a thing of the past 

Cooked to within an inch of its life isn't 'real' meat. We shouldn't even be questioning the fact our cat food is grain free because of course it should be grain free, these are cats we are talking about  Commercial cat food was made for the masses as a convenience food regardless of how you jazz it up or how cute you make the commercial ... This is not natural and not good for our pets. And don't even get me started on dry food, lol 

Best of luck and PM if you need to know more after researching  x


----------



## Sare (27 June 2013)

Applaws, meat/ fish based natural and my cats love it.  If you'd said dry we're now feeding Orijen.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (27 June 2013)

Where do you get your Orijen from?


----------



## Nudibranch (27 June 2013)

I deliberated about raw/barf for the dog for ages but it was the best thing I've ever done for him. He enjoys his food so much more, has more energy, and does MUCH smaller poos which shows how much rubbish goes into processed foods. The cat has gone raw too now. It was scary to see how much cereal they must put into commercial foods which really bulked up what came out of the other end!  Neither of them have ever been ill and it's really quite easy to follow.


----------



## Sare (29 June 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			Where do you get your Orijen from?
		
Click to expand...

Handily my favourite tack shop/ pet shop stocks it and another feed store locally holds a bit and can order it.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (29 June 2013)

I'm trying to get hold of nature's menu's new raw cubes for cats, but I don't think they've reached devon yet!


----------



## NinjaPony (29 June 2013)

I'm not touching Orijen simply because it's dry and so will be high in carbs. I've been doing carb calculations on lots of food! So far Lily's seems to be the only one with less than 5% carbs, thanks for the recommendations, I will research them all thoroughly and calculate carbs.


----------



## NinjaPony (29 June 2013)

I will have a look at natures menu, applelaws, and raw. . I considered elmos but it's not a complete food. I have to be so careful with him, we've had a lot of problems with his health so I want to find the best possible food for him.


----------



## Antw23uk (1 July 2013)

NinjaPony said:



			I will have a look at natures menu, applelaws, and raw. . I considered elmos but it's not a complete food. I have to be so careful with him, we've had a lot of problems with his health *so I want to find the best possible food for him*.
		
Click to expand...

Then you will defo want the RAW diet


----------

